# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى علم الحاسوب CS >  java,,

## صديقه بنت الشديفات

Programming Question #1: Mondrian Painting (6pts)
Question 1: MyFirstProgram
In this part you are required to write a program (called MyFirstProgram.Java) that
displays the following, depending on whether you work on this assignment alone or as a
team.
If you work on the assignment alone, the program should display the following (the
name on the output must be replaced by your name; the date and time should also be
updated to reflect the date and time you worked on the assignment.)
If you work on the assignment as a team, the program should display the following (the names on the
output must be replaced by your names; the date and time should also be updated to reflect the date
and time you worked on the assignment.)



Question 2: Online Music Store
An online music store offers all songs for 3$ each. The store requires members to
prepay any amount of money they wish, and then download as many songs
accordingly. You are required to write a program that would ask the user for the amount
that he/she will pay, then display a message indicating how many songs that user will
be able to purchase as well as how much funds will remain in the account after that. For
this assignment, assume that the user will always enter a valid integer value that is >=
0, and within the limit of the integer range.
Here is an example of how your program should behave (the value (shown in bolded
italic for clarification purpose only) is entered by the user):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*مساء الخير اي حدا يقدر يفسرلي السؤال الثاني عملياً ،،*

----------

